# One-owner Original Pre-war Wards Hawthorne Springer Bike on EBAY



## TJW (May 3, 2015)

Looks like a nice original bike:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d07ec14a


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2015)

Somebody should grab at that price.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 4, 2015)

Youre killin me..thatd be a nice mate to my All American!...:eek: GOOD price!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 4, 2015)

25 people watching & she looks completely untouched, original!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2015)

*She* does look original.
*She* does appear to be in nice shape
*She* is well priced.
*She* is a *She*


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2015)

The Blue postwar Schwinn he had listed today was nice too.  I would of grabbed it but I only like prewar.


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2015)

*It looks like someone just picked it up*

Nice grab!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Nice grab!



...

:o


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2015)

Congrats Mike,
What took you so long, it was listed last night.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2015)

Showed it to Luisa last night and thought about it. Just texted that she pulled the trigger. The last thing we needed was another bike, but since I sold her Cosmic Flyerp) at yesterday's swap we can squeeze one more in.


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2015)

I was temped to get it because it would look great next to my Hawthorne.  But, I can't get the wife on a vintage ride.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2015)

It was a good price for a great lookin bike.The price was in my opinion very cheap.


----------

